# Out of the Wild: Venezuela



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

The times in the Tivo guide are inaccurate. Missed the show last night (Thursday 3/10).

The Discovery web site shows they moved the show time to 7PM (ET) as opposed to the Tivo listing which says 8PM.

So, for the next show Thursday 3/17, keep an eye on the guide to see if it gets fixed or do a manual recording for 7PM (ET) or the repeat episode at 11PM (ET).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

My guide data was correct last night and shows future episodes at 7pm but does not show any repeats. Was the show doing that poorly in the ratings?


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

WhiskeyTango said:


> My guide data was correct last night and shows future episodes at 7pm but does not show any repeats.


I got my guide update this Friday morning and see the changes. But, it must have been pretty fluid.... I checked the Discovery web schedule earlier this morning and it was showing a repeat episode later in the evening but now that is gone.

Since they moved the only showing out of prime time, I guess it has been a dud for them.


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

Apparently, Discovery cannot wait to dump this show. It did not air tonight (3/31) per my guide data. Looking at the DSC website, I see it has been bumped to 2AM (ET) for the final 2 shows.

so, now the web says 4/1 2AM (ET) and 4/8 2AM (ET)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn, my guide still showed it airing at 7 so I missed the actual recording at 2am. I'll have to wait a few days and see if I can find it online somewhere.

I can see why the show is failing though. It's mostly just them hiking or laying around. I thought the original concept in season 1 in Alaska was more interesting where they were in separate groups in separate locations and had to survive on the surroundings for the whole season.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Has anyone found a place to get Episode 7? My TiVo didn't update in time to get it, and it doesn't look like it will be on again. Even the usual places on the Internet don't have that episode available for download.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

iTunes? pay a nominal fee for it?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> iTunes? pay a nominal fee for it?


Thanks, I hadn't even thought to look on iTunes.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> iTunes? pay a nominal fee for it?


My unit did not catch the *Hope Floats *episode because of the late time change, but I watched it on Amazon Instant Video tonight. It costs $1.99, the same as Itunes. I am pretty ticked at Discovery Channel for not making the time switch quick enough for anyone who might record the episode. What I did record in that time slot was one of the fishing or crabbing reality series...don't know...as soon as I verified it was not Out of the Wild, I dumped it.
My system shows it expects to record the next episode Thursday, April 7 at 11:00 PM Pacific Daylight Time.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

MountainMan41 said:


> ...I am pretty ticked at Discovery Channel for not making the time switch quick enough for anyone who might record the episode...


I'm even more ticked that they aren't repeating it. One thing you can usually count on with Discovery is that they show things 20 times during the week. They move this show earlier and take away all repeats????? Even the people who watch it live were screwed.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

jbernardis said:


> I'm even more ticked that they aren't repeating it. One thing you can usually count on with Discovery is that they show things 20 times during the week. They move this show earlier and take away all repeats????? Even the people who watch it live were screwed.


Had a season pass for the previous Out of the Wild, totally missed the name change this year 

Maybe i'll get episode 8 to record now. Also disappointed that they aren't re-airing it again right away like they do for all of their other shows.


----------

